# Andrea Berg @ Diverse 15x



## andrealover (9 Mai 2008)

Mein Einstand


----------



## MrCap (17 Mai 2008)

*Die Musik ist zwar nicht so mein Ding, die Stimme ist aber sehr erotisch und das Aussehen supersexy !!!*


----------



## NadineKrügerFan (19 Mai 2008)

ist schon eine sexy schoenheit die huebsche Andrea , aber ich liebe ihre beine der helle wahnsinn


----------



## Geo01 (28 Mai 2008)

NadineKrügerFan schrieb:


> ist schon eine sexy schoenheit die huebsche Andrea , aber ich liebe ihre beine der helle wahnsinn




dem stimme ich 100% zu :drip::drip:

Danke


----------



## rfeldt (8 Juni 2008)

sexy stimme tolle beine immer nett anzusehen:thumbup:


----------



## Tokko (9 Juni 2008)

Toller Mix von Andrea...

:thx: fürs teilen andrealover.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## maierchen (9 Juni 2008)

Ja ihr gesang ist absolut nicht meine Welt aber sonst ,nicht schlecht!:thumbup:
:thx:


----------



## kuschelbär (9 Juni 2008)

Super Einstand!!!:thumbup:


----------



## limpowl (14 Nov. 2010)

schön danke nochmals


----------



## Weltenbummler (14 Nov. 2010)

Andrea hat schöne Beine.


----------



## fredclever (14 Nov. 2010)

*OUTFITMÄßIG* ist Andrea ein echter Hingucker, aber die Musik kommt bei mir nicht an. Danke


----------



## lalamber (15 Nov. 2010)

Musik nicht mein Fall, aber die Frau ist super 

Vielen Dank für die Bilder !


----------



## Punisher (18 Nov. 2010)

klasse


----------



## Mücke 67 (18 Nov. 2010)

MrCap schrieb:


> *Die Musik ist zwar nicht so mein Ding, die Stimme ist aber sehr erotisch und das Aussehen supersexy !!!*



ja da hast du recht:thumbup:


----------



## korat (7 Mai 2011)

NadineKrügerFan schrieb:


> ist schon eine sexy schoenheit die huebsche Andrea , aber ich liebe ihre beine der helle wahnsinn



Stimmt - hab eben in Erwartung eines Boxkampfes versehentlich in den Musikantenstadl geschaltet und da war Andrea Berg; sind wirklich auffallend tolle Beine !


----------



## Lupin (25 Okt. 2013)

Andrea in roter Corsage und den langen Rock mit dem langen Schlitz, toll gibt es davon noch mehr oder heißer. Sie ist schon heiß!


----------



## Sarafin (26 Okt. 2013)

korat schrieb:


> Stimmt - hab eben in Erwartung eines Boxkampfes versehentlich in den Musikantenstadl geschaltet und da war Andrea Berg; sind wirklich auffallend tolle Beine !



das sagen sie alle,genau das ihre Musik ihnen nicht gefällt  :WOW:


----------



## Hot (15 Sep. 2018)

Danke danke für die schönen Fotos von Andrea Berg. 😎😃🤣😂😁:thx::WOW:


----------

